# (Tony made me do it) Executive



## duncsuss (Feb 2, 2014)

Tony's made so many great looking Executive pens lately, I finally succumbed to the pressure and made one. The blank is one that I got from Eric ( @BangleGuy ) along with some Aspen burl -- I think it might be spalted hackberry, cross-cut ... finished with CA.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol guess the peer pressure was to much for you. Man those are great looking. By the way don't do everything do. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2014)

Tony has that affect on ppl  Sharp looking Pen !!! Great match w the wood and gold components .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks great.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Duncan, that is very nice work.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

